# Play Button auch als Stop Button benutzen, MP3 Player



## babuschka (21. Nov 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich hab ein MP3 Player programmiert, der mit Hilfe eines Fileinput die Datei einließt und
an den Player übergibt.

Die Player Methoden übernehme ich von javazoom.player

ICh habe eine Gui, mit einem Button. Wenn ich auf Play drücke, spielt der Song ab. Der "Play" Button 
ändert sein Zustand zur "STOP". 
Das funktioniert

Aber wenn ich nun auf Stop klicke, spielt er den Song erneut ab, anstatt in die Stop() Methode
zu gehen.

Ich benutze einen Thread. Hab die Klassen MP3 Player, Track, Gui

Irgendwelche Ideen? :toll:


----------



## Michael... (21. Nov 2012)

Wie ist denn die actionPerformed Methode des ActionListeners an dem Button implementiert?


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2012)

wie unterscheidet er denn, ob er play oder stop machen soll?


----------



## babuschka (21. Nov 2012)

Ich hab an boolean gedacht

boolean abspielen in der MP3 Klasse, mit einem Getter

die actionPerf. Methode ist eig noch ganz simply


```
public class PlayListener implements ActionListener{

		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			        play_button.setText("Stop");
				mp3Player.play();
				

		}
		
	}//Ende PlayListener Klasse
```


----------



## TKausL (21. Nov 2012)

Deniz.Yoshi hat gesagt.:


> boolean abspielen in der MP3 Klasse, mit einem Getter



Dann tu das doch ???:L


----------



## babuschka (21. Nov 2012)

funktioniert leider nicht so ganz


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Nov 2012)

Dann vielleicht:
[JAVA=3]   @Override
   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
      if(playButton.getText().equals("Stop")) {
         mp3Player.stop();
         play_button.setText("Play");
      }
      else {
         mp3Player.play();
         play_button.setText("Stop"); 
      }
   }[/code]


----------



## babuschka (21. Nov 2012)

Super, hat geklappt 

somit brauche ich auch nicht die Variable abspielen..

Vielen Dank :toll::toll::toll::applaus::applaus::applaus:


----------

